# Big Show of Little Cars, Rochester, NY Dec 13th



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

The Big Show of Little Cars is BACK!!!

One of the biggest shows on the east coast!

BUY-SELL-TRADE

HO, 1:43, 1:32, 1:24 
Slot Cars
Diecast Cars
Model Cars
RC Cars

Holiday Inn - Rochester, NY Airport
911 Brooks Ave
Rochester NY 14624

Sunday December 13, 2009
10:00AM - 3:00PM

Admission: $5.00 - Children Under 12 Free

Early Bird floor rights - $20.00 (8:30AM)

8ft. Vendor tables - $40.00 ea. ($50.00 after 12/06/09) Includes one free helper, additional helpers $5.00 ea.

6ft. Vendor tables - $30.00 ea. ( $40.00 after 12/06/09) $5.00 for each helper.

ATM, Food, Beverages available

Door Prizes!!!

SHOW INFO HOTLINE
ph. 585-392-6989 Lou Lanceri

Don't miss this show!!!

The last one was a sellout with over 60 Vendors with 1000's of cars for sale.

Racing displays, slot car demos, rare items, vintage cars and sets, custom cars, new cars and sets, new releases, more cars than you have ever seen in one room!!!

Vendor list to follow.....


----------

